# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  CAFÉ PANDORA STUDIO - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

*Không Gian Phong Cách Việt – Ý*

Toạ lạc một góc dưới chân cầu Nguyễn Văn Cừ, café Pandora Studio yên tĩnh ẩn mình trong tiếng ồn, nhịp sống tấp nập của Sài Thành.
Không gian bí ẩn, mang phong cách tưởng tượng và siêu thực
Pandora không chào đón khách bằng không gian nhẹ nhàng trang nhã mà lại gây ấn tượng khá sâu sắc với cách trang trí khá lạ mắt mang màu sắc “ảo tưởng”. Pandora Studio nằm ngay ranh giới quận 1 và quận 5 là một thế giới được thiết kế với phong cách tưởng tượng và siêu thực. Từ trên cầu nhìn xuống, quán tạo cảm giác tò mò đúng như nhận định của nghệ sỹ Phan Vũ Linh, một trong 3 nghệ sỹ thành lập quán thực tả: “Chúng tôi muốn mọi người tò mò về quán và để họ muốn vào. Khi đã vào bên trong, họ sẽ nhận thấy những thứ đen tối trong chiếc hộp đã bay mất, giờ chỉ còn lại hy vọng”.


Không gian quán ấn tượng với những bóng cây bằng giấy qua các khuôn mặt kì bí, ẩn hiện sau luồng ánh sáng mơ màng, lạ lẫm, huyền ảo; những bo mạch khô khan tưởng chừng như chỉ xuất hiện bên trong các thiết bị điện tử nay lại mềm mại và nghệ thuật trong các bức tranh Mixed media art tinh xảo; những nhân vật chỉ có trong truyện và phim ảnh cũng hiện diện ngay trước mắt bạn; các bức họa vẽ các con thú thần thoại từ trên tường chằm chằm nhìn xuống. Điều thú vị là tất cả các trang trí, đồ hoạ của quán đều được làm bằng tay.
Quán được xây dựng với mong muốn tạo một không gian làm việc, giao lưu, học hỏi cho những người mê hội hoạ, cũng như tạo ra sân chơi giúp nghệ thuật đương đại đến gần với công chúng hơn của 3 nghệ sỹ Phan Vũ Linh, Nguyễn Quế Hương và VJ Antonio Rosciano. Đến với quán, nếu là người yêu thích hội hoạ, bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng những bức tranh được tạo hình ấn tượng, bổ sung kiến thức với những quyển sách chuyên ngành độc đáo hay thoả sức sáng tạo với các dụng cụ vẽ được để sẵn tại quán.
Nếu bạn là "dân ngoại đạo”, Pandora Studio cũng hấp dẫn với một không gian thư giãn dễ chịu với những chiếc ghế sofa êm ái kèm kho sách ngoại văn với hơn 1000 đầu sách.
Thức uống với những món lạ
Không chỉ lạ với nội thất và kiến trúc, Pandora Studio café  còn khiến bạn ngạc nhiên với thức uống được pha chế theo công thức độc quyền lấy cảm hứng từ phong cách nghệ thuật của các danh hoạ nổi tiếng như "Mondrian", "Dali", "Klimt"…
Nếu cảm thấy đói, bạn cũng có thể chọn cho mình dĩa Pancake Pandora thơm mùi trứng, ngọt mật ong hòa lẫn cùng hương thơm và vị thanh mát của trái cây, để vừa nhâm nhi vừa nhìn ngắm dòng xe qua lại giữa không gian đầy chất nghệ thuật.
Giá thực đơn tại đây cũng phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng khách, đặc biệt là các bạn sinh viên yêu thích nghệ thuật và thích tìm hiểu những tác phẩm nghệ thuật nổi tiếng. Nhân viên phục vụ chu đáo cũng sẽ khiến bạn thật sự hài lòng khi đến đây.

Thông tin liên hệ:
Pandora Studio Café
Địa chỉ: 2A Nguyễn Văn Cừ – Phường Cầu Kho – Quận 1 – Tp.HCM
Điện thoại: 0908 486 046
Website: at Pandorastudiocafe.com
Email:  hennanguyen@gmail.com

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Pandora Studio_


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

bỉu p/c việt mà mình nhìn k giống

----------

